# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Who's Arrival Are You Most Anticipating?

## Bryan

Of All The Arrivals Set For Walford In The Next Few Weeks, Who Are You Most Looking Forward To Seeing?

----------


## Snowboy

Honey Edwards & Carly Wicks.  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Honey Edwards & Carly Wicks.


not long now for honey!

----------


## Snowboy

Yes after Sam leaves, it's Hunny Trap! ;) (purposely spelt honey - hunny ;)) she's cute.

----------


## squillyfer

Its wierd I knew all of those were coming in but when you see it written down it seems like loads of new characters. I suppose they had to bring lots of new people in though i mean lots of big characters are leaving. I am most looking forward to Honey. That should be entertaining

----------


## crazygirl

grant because he's the best

----------


## CrazyLea

im looking forward to honey... and im slightly confused... is grant soming back again???

----------


## hayley

> im looking forward to honey... and im slightly confused... is grant soming back again???


yeh i think so- i think he leaves this week or next week!

----------


## Chris_2k11

None to be honest   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Florijo

I'm looking forward to seeing Kevin Wicks and Diane Parish's character most.

----------


## Tamzi

Got to be Grant for me. Though I can't wait for the new arrivals, it's just the square+Grant is a lot better than the square-Grant
xxx

----------


## Mindy

loving your banner.....its great  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Honey Edwards. There's gonna be fireworks.

----------


## hazey

Jack Edwards, haven't seen David Essex for years,but he use to be a real dish in the 80's, he has really lovely eyes.

----------


## melmarshall858

I can't wait for Grant to be back again - i just wonder what storyline they will make important enough for his return. I thought he was great in the stint he just did.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Grant,looking forward to him coming back definately.

----------


## Soap Addict

David Essex (Jack Edwards) cant wait for him to be on screen.  

I LOVE DAVID!!   :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Heart:

----------


## Siobhan

> David Essex (Jack Edwards) cant wait for him to be on screen.  
> 
> I LOVE DAVID!!


I forgot he was coming..  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Honey!!!

----------


## Debs

im not really bothered about the new characters TBH. i like it when they have arrived and i can se what theya re like.

i voted for grant beccause i was surprised how much i actually enjoyed him being back!

----------


## Jada-GDR

*why isn't jim's grandson there? bradley something played by charlie something? he is  HOT  *

----------


## Jada-GDR

*love the banner by the way bondboffin*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> *why isn't jim's grandson there? bradley something played by charlie something? he is  HOT  *


becuase the thread was created before the announcement that he would be joining, and besides there is only a maximum of 10 options in polls on this site

----------


## Bryan

> *love the banner by the way bondboffin*


thanks, juts put it together quickly the other day

----------


## Cherry Tree

Deano i think he looks the cutest.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Deano i think, but i'm not really sure.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Definetly Grant! He will put Johnny in his place!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Definetly Grant! He will put Johnny in his place!


You can say that again!   :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

im looking forward to see deano arrive

----------


## lollymay

grant and deano

----------

